# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Levercirrose

## future

Er bestaat een alternatieve behandeling voor patienten met een leveraandoening, w.o. levercirrose. Deze behandeling heet ozon therapie, vaak gecombineerd met chelatie therapie. 
De levercirrose wordt er niet mee genezen, maar door de therapie wordt de ontgifting van het bloed bevorderd en het immuunsysteem verbeterd. Als het zo werkt kan dat een verbetering zijn van de levenskwaliteit van de patient.

Bij de reguliere geneeskunde krijg ik weinig reactie en niemand durft zo'n therapie aan te bevelen, ook omdat ze er eigenlijk helemaal geen ervaring mee hebben. En de artsen, die de ozon therapie toepassen zijn vanzelfsprekend wel positief, maar dat is natuurlijk ook subjectief.

Heeft iemand hier - als patient of in de directe omgeving van een patient met levercirrose - ervaring mee. Een reactie zou ik bijzonder op prijs stellen.

----------


## Flogiston

De geneeskunde werkt op veel punten heel eenvoudig: als je kunt laten zien dat een bepaalde behandeling werkt (eigenlijk: dat de voordelen groter zjin dan de nadelen), dan wordt die behandeling toegepast.

Dat geldt natuurlijk ook voor ozonbehandeling.

Daarom wordt ozonbehandeling bijvoorbeeld gebruikt voor het ontsmetten van water. Daarvan kon men namelijk laten zien dat het echt werkt.

Om dezelfde reden wordt ozonbehandeling niet gebruikt voor het 'zuiveren' van bloed. Niemand heeft ooit kunnen laten zien dat het werkt. Wel werd duidelijk dat ozon forse schade toebrengt aan het bloed. Kortom: grote nadelen, geen voordelen - en dus wordt ozonbehandeling niet gebruikt binnen de geneeskunde.

Zodra iemand kan laten zien dat ozonbehandeling tóch positieve effecten heeft, zal deze beslissing mogelijk worden herzien.



Voor chelatie geldt hetzelfde. Chelatie heeft voordelen bij ernstige acute vergiftigingen met bepaalde stoffen. Chelatie heeft ook nadelen, maar bij een ernstige acute vergiftiging zijn de voordelen van chelatie groter dan de nadelen. Daarom wordt chelatie in die gevallen gebruikt door de geneeskunde.

Bij chelatie moet het chelaat goed passen bij de gifstof die je wilt verwijderen. Chelatie kan daarom alleen door een medisch expert worden toegepast. Iemand die hetzelfde chelaat gebruikt voor al zijn patiënten is daardoor al bij voorbaat onbetrouwbaar.

----------

